# A poem dedicated to the Ulu Knife.



## DanOstergren (Jul 14, 2013)

Working in a tourist store in Ketchikan AK, I sell and stock a LOT of ulu knives all day. I was inspired to think up this little poem dedicated to the little knife the other day:

The Ulu Knife.
Taken by those on ships,
sold at next year's yard sale.
Lonely Ulu.


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jul 15, 2013)

Having been an Alaska resident for nearly a decade, I must say the Ulu knife is actually a useful thing. I loved it for cutting meat -- the design transfers more of the force you put into cutting than a conventional knife. Its definitely more efficient.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 16, 2013)

As someone who lives in Alaska, I have never actually used/seen someone use a ulu other then for demonstrations.


----------



## cynicaster (Jul 22, 2013)

My parents brought me back an ulu knife from their Alaskan cruise.  I freakin' love this thing, use it all the time.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 22, 2013)

It's almost an American Haiku (a Kerouac thing, three lines, paints a picture, but don't count syllables)!


----------

